# Spinning heel kick, two boards.



## RTKDCMB (Apr 20, 2015)

Since I haven't started a new thread in a while. A few hours ago I broke two boards with a spinning heel kick. it was the first time I ever tried it.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Apr 20, 2015)

NICE, NICE, NICE.
|
That's how Vitor Belfort took out Luke Rockhold!
|
I don't understand the MMA naysayers who say breaking board's bears no relevance to martial skill?
\
I enlarged to show your Uniform style-label as TKD.  Nice to see some power TKD demo'd.  Never appreciated the criticisms of TKD as a traditional martial art style.  +1 for vid....


----------



## Buka (Apr 20, 2015)

Well done, bro.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Apr 22, 2015)

NICE!!


----------



## Ironbear24 (Dec 23, 2015)

That was cool.


----------



## Skullpunch (Dec 26, 2015)

ShotoNoob said:


> I don't understand the MMA naysayers who say breaking board's bears no relevance to martial skill?



0:37 to 0:47


----------



## RTKDCMB (Dec 26, 2015)

Skullpunch said:


> 0:37 to 0:47


Boards don't hit back. Those ones did, hurt too.


----------



## Skullpunch (Dec 26, 2015)

RTKDCMB said:


> Boards don't hit back. Those ones did, hurt too.



Bro, if you can't stop a board from hitting you then you have a lot of work to do.  I would start by taking lessons from this guy.


----------



## Buka (Dec 26, 2015)

Boards don't hit back, true, but they can mess you up. 
More on this later - interesting stories - gotta go do the family thing now.


----------



## JP3 (Dec 26, 2015)

Neat, I always enjoyed the board breaks back in the day, myself. Brings back memories.

Next, work up to a 2-position, then a 3-position multi-station break and put that video up!  I found the 2-stage break simple, but the 3-stage one is challenging as there's a lot of variables in distance which become apparent as you set up a triangle.


----------

